# Tough Too Watch...



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ghiman did the unthinkable, and got me to post again...

A couple of things I'd like to say before I crawl back in my hole...

I've been a Laker fan for 38 years, and last season was the longest, most tortured season I've ever experienced. The only Laker I really enjoyed last year was Karl Malone, and if I ever thought I'd be saying that 10 years ago, I probably would seek deep psychological counseling.

I was so worn out with the a-holes fighting with each other, and all of the freakin' drama, and the ever-disappointing end, and even after the season all of Shaq's bull****, that I built this avatar for the a-hole.

I knew this team would be unwatchable, and basically I haven't been watching practically any basketball at all. Once in a while I'll sneak a peek at the end of a game, but I can't really get into it anymore. All I really nope for is Miami to get dusted by San Antonio...and having to root for a rival to kick Shaq's *** is depressing.

Well, that's it in a nutshell. Back to the hole in the ground.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

bump


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I definately feel your pain!  All the drama before the start of the season, now as the season is almost over, we as Laker fans have to sit down and deal with the torture, day in and day out, of seing our team lose or barely win against subpar teams. Hopefully, during the summer, Mitch could make a couple of smart moves and get this team reved up for the next season. 

Right now we just have to play each team like it is the last game of the season and hopefully we can clinch that last playoff spot. :gopray:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

a ron sighting 

amazing


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ghiman said:


> I definately feel your pain!  All the drama before the start of the season, now as the season is almost over, we as Laker fans have to sit down and deal with the torture, day in and day out, of seing our team lose or barely win against subpar teams. Hopefully, during the summer, Mitch could make a couple of smart moves and get this team reved up for the next season.
> 
> Right now we just have to play each team like it is the last game of the season and hopefully we can clinch that last playoff spot. :gopray:


True.
Sadly true.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

True Ron, very true.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't care how bad we play. I am just glad Ron is back.


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

_No baiting, or you're gone_


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Great post, Ron! It's nice to see you around, as it reminds me of when I just started posting on this website and new next to nothing about basketball. I wasn't even 14 years old yet. 

And don't feel alone, my friend. We all feel like we've been treated like dirty by Mitch Kupcake, and have all had to witness a dynasty fall much earlier then it actually should have. Shaq has proven that we didn't let go of him because he's aging, simply because him and Kobe couldn't get along, and for some reason we didn't keep PJ around. I guarantee you, these two men didn't hate each other enough to stop winning ball games. Our management just wasn't demanding enough, and now we're paying for it. At this point, all we can do is wait and see what happens this season and hope for some great moves in the off-season.

I'm proud to be a Laker fan, which is why I'd rather go into it the 8th seed. I may be blind, but I believe in this team and have too much pride to just give up and want us to tank. Now, I ask of all of you to keep watching and keeping your heads up. We're known to be gritty fans that refuse to lose. It shouldn't change now, or ever.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well Ron nice to hear from you man we've tossed it around here for a while so I can feel your agony. 

I've been a Lakers fan for Just shy of 29 years. And last season was very frustrating just because you could see the train wreck coming for about 5 moht's ahead of time. 

I was very frustrated until BrianCook made a post about what type of team the Lakers really are. I knew they wouldn't be a great team but it took awhile to come off of the Contenders mindset. It set in at that point that we were just an average team. 

Hopes were high in my mind when thinking we would have malone and Divac in the post with Rudy coaching and grant and Butler coming off the bench with Marcus Banks providing the defense. 

But it all went bad one by one it unraveled. 

And we're left with Mihm at center and odom at pf and someone named Tierre Brown at back up pg. 

If we had what we thought we were gonna have on the team we maybe had a shot to be a good team. 

But frustration is all's that left. Only one team is gonna have glory anyway. 

But we're not just losing but being made fun of I guess our arrogance as Lakers fans over the years is coming back to bite us. But hey it was fun while it lasted. 

We used to crack Kings fans not we wish we were as good.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> But frustration is all's that left. Only one team is gonna have glory anyway.
> 
> But we're not just losing but being made fun of I guess our arrogance as Lakers fans over the years is coming back to bite us. But hey it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> We used to crack Kings fans not we wish we were as good.


Now, jazzy1, i though you'd be the last guy to say something like that.

So we stink this season. It's hard to take, considering the last 6-7 years, but the Lakers have had tougher times before.

I, too, feel a little betrayed by the organization and the way they blew up the championship-contending team without having much to show for.

Still, there is hope.

I can stand 2-3 years of mediocrity. I've did it before, after Magic retired. We all did it, i'm sure.

We will rise again. It's only a matter of time. LA is still the greatest franchise in basketball, and it's not as if the Lakers don't have the chance to rebuild around one of the greatest current players.

About the "arrogance". That's BS. Laker fans are cocky. We earned the right to be, after dominating the West in the last years and delivering a threapeat that made Celtic and Bulls fans cringe in agony. Winning franchises will do that to their fans. 

It will tear my heart out not making the playoffs. It surely will. And i know we are the laughingstock of the NBA. But the Lakers will overcome it. They always do.

From Mikan to Elgin and West, Wilt to Kareem to Magic, Worthy, Shaq and Kobe. 

Heck, i'm already anxious to see the roster for the 2005-06 season! :biggrin: 

LAKER PRIDE!


PS- the Kings still suck! :biggrin:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

just imagine how Boston fans feel after a being one of the best franchise in the NBA.

Has won more rings than any other team.

You cant dominate the league forever. Maybe next season Lakers get Dalembert or Tyson Chandler and a PG in the draft to complete their roster.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Ron said:


> ghiman did the unthinkable, and got me to post again...
> 
> A couple of things I'd like to say before I crawl back in my hole...
> 
> ...


1) Dont watch it
2) Just leave the site, because I know how frustarted you could be by seeing the way Lakers played!


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I personally have loved watching the Lakers this year. Congrats on being the man Kobe!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

RG said:


> I personally have loved watching the Lakers this year. Congrats on being the man Kobe!


Hey, if my other alternative was to watch the Blazers, I'd be tuning in to every Laker game as well. Keep watching buddy. :greatjob:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Actually, I do both (but you probably knew that huh?) 2 things I knew before the season were that the Blazers (nice deflection by the way) would be bad for trying to clean up their image problem, and that the Lakers would be bad for building around their image problem. Maybe Kate shouldn't be the only one who feels they were raped?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

RG said:


> Actually, I do both (but you probably knew that huh?) 2 things I knew before the season were that the Blazers (nice deflection by the way) would be bad for trying to clean up their image problem, and that the Lakers would be bad for building around their image problem. Maybe Kate shouldn't be the only one who feels they were raped?


Meh, as long as we're not the Blazers.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

RG said:


> Maybe Kate shouldn't be the only one who feels they were raped?


I'm sure Ruben Patterson's nanny feels the same way.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

There lies our difference. I admit Ruben is a p.o.s. for his actions.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

RG said:


> There lies our difference. I admit Ruben is a p.o.s. for his actions.


Ruben also entered a modified guilty plea to his attempted rape charge. Kobe never entered a guilty plea and a verdict never came to fruition. In fact, the alleged victim decided to drop the case to pursue a civil case. That is where it ended, with both parties reaching an out of court settlement. Based on that, I can't really form an opinion on Kobe as an alleged rapist. The evidence that supposedly existed did not really favor either party. Maybe he raped her or maybe they just had rough, consentual sex. I don't think anyone knows. Therefore, I can't bring myself to call the guys a rapist. However, I will admit that he is a piece of **** for having an affair. He just had a child with his beautiful wife months before this incident. That's selfish and cowardly on his part.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Pinball said:


> Therefore, I can't bring myself to call the guys a rapist. However, I will admit that he is a piece of **** for having an affair. He just had a child with his beautiful wife months before this incident. That's selfish and cowardly on his part.


 :clap: Good post. I also did not call him a rapist, nor do I believe with any conviction that he is one. Notice I said, "feels like". I just believe the franchise was led to believe Kobe wanted to lead a team. What I believe he really wanted was the accolades all to himself....he's selfish, like you also pointed out.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

RG said:


> :clap: Good post. I also did not call him a rapist, nor do I believe with any conviction that he is one. Notice I said, "feels like". I just believe the franchise was led to believe Kobe wanted to lead a team. What I believe he really wanted was the accolades all to himself....he's selfish, like you also pointed out.


I guess we disagree on the latter argument. I believe that Kobe wanted Shaq out but I don't think he wanted a crappy team where he could lead the league in scoring and win as many awards as he could. I feel that he's more success-oriented than that. Regardless, if he didn't learn his lesson before, he's surely learned it now. He can't win games by himself so he's got to cherish the opportunity to play alongside another supserstar if he ever gets another chance.

Also, I'm sorry if I came off a little confrontational above. We get alot of flamers in here and I get a little ticked off when they diss my team. Obviously, you're not a flamer. As for your team, they do seem to be trying hard to change their reputation around the league. They are shipping off the malcontents one by one and bringing iin quality kids in the process. I commend them for that. I'm a big fan of Telfair and Outlaw so it will be interesting to see how they develop in the next few years.


----------

